
IG Metal joins the union for YouTube creators - a0-prw
https://fairtube.info/en/
======
a0-prw
Also see

[https://youtu.be/oZZ5Kouj_hQ](https://youtu.be/oZZ5Kouj_hQ)

The clock is ticking, Youtube!

